# Hunting Socks Recommendations



## Asells (Jun 19, 2016)

Darn tough are great socks, but anything merino wool will be good. Id suggest boot covers though such as the arctic shield ones or boot suits. Wear a lighter insulated boot then put the covers on


----------



## Goat704 (Oct 11, 2018)

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5556493

Check out this thread for cold feet.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a pair of Smartwool merino wool liners that are great for early season and a pair of late season Smartwool socks that are a bit thicker. Love wool. Even after sweating profusely in the early season in my merino liners there was no smell and my feet actually stayed drier. Highly recommend some form of merino wool.


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

My feet always get cold come later in the season. I actually bit the bullet and got a pair of electric socks on Amazon. They easily last 3 hours, which is the longest I generally sit in late season. I will hold out as long as I can, then turn them on. Within minutes my feet are warm again. They have lasted about 6 hours longest, and my feet were good all that time. I am considering a second set of batteries for tgem, or a second pair. At $42, they weren't cheap. But, I have been comfortable ever since. Best $42 I have spent to be comfortable in a stand.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc2220 (Sep 28, 2010)

X2 on the darn tough socks... used to have nothing but smartwool but really like the darn tough a bit more. They also seem to last longer.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Socks are only one part of the solution to warm feet. The only way to have warm feet is to have oversized insulated boots or boot covers and I always add some grabber foot warmers in my boots.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rkillar (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, the socks not the main factor, as long as its a premium sock w/some merino wool that you didn't wear in, change socks a hundred yard out and put walk in socks in a plastic bag. Unless your not too worried about scent then just change at the base of your tree. Boots needs to be oversized. Battery operated foot warmer or a boot cover with a chemical warmer thrown in will keep you on stand all day.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

Darn tough is a great sock man, another vote from me.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Just get some Artic Shield boot covers and smart wool socks


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Hunters foot works good for me


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

I went to all merino and alpaca wool socks this year. Big difference but the game changer for me were the alpaca wool foot beds to put in my boots. Incredible difference is keeping my feet warm down in the teens.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Alpaca socks have been a game changer for me. It also helps to have good boots and come chemical heat packs. Or you can have Santa get you some Artic shield boot covers


----------



## mrjohnsmitt (Nov 19, 2018)

For really cold weather: A medium-light all wool or blended sock followed by a pair of Cabela's Ultimax Extreme Cold Weather Socks...calf high. I use this combo for ice fishing (and good pac boots) and my feet stay in great shape. Dry feet = warm feet.


----------



## TCDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

I have an issue with cold feet myself and I am going to try the artic shield but for now I have just reminded myself to not wear too many socks or too thick so that I can move my feet and I drop a handwarmer in and or put toewarmers on and that helps a lot.


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

Asells said:


> Darn tough are great socks, but anything merino wool will be good. Id suggest boot covers though such as the arctic shield ones or boot suits. Wear a lighter insulated boot then put the covers on


Ditto on this. Darn Tough is all I use. So far this year I haven't needed the boot suits, although my time is limited.


----------



## dodgeman98 (Dec 10, 2018)

I wear the browning Merino wool socks. They have been great for all day sits in the tree stand.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Darn Tough in merino.....worth the $$$$


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Darn tough and smart wool are nice, unfortunately if you have a wide foot they will squeeze your foot to death. I need to find something similar that’s not so freakin tight


----------



## J. Tipton (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a few pair of the Cabela’s instinct merino socks and I have been really happy with them. Darn tough socks are hard to beat also.


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several pair of darn toughs that I like but as mentioned they are a bit tight. I find myself wearing the realtree socks I have more & more. There are different ones with more wool than others, the ones with less wool at wal mart I really like for my work socks.


----------



## TheGeoEngineer (Nov 25, 2018)

I have been meaning to post this exact post, so glad you did it!


----------



## Fezzik (Aug 12, 2014)

Smartwool for me; also picked up their liner socks and those worked very well. I’ve also never heard a thing negative about darn tough


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

If I am going to be active I like the smartwool phd series socks. If I am sitting in cold I like the darn tough mountaineering socks. All my outdoor activity socks are over the calf.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Any high count merino wool socks are good but have found La Crosse Ice King boots are the answer to the end of cold feet, been using them since 1988. Have sat out in -20+ below for 3 to 4 hours & no cold feet.


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

tagged


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

Darn tough base with alpaca second. This only works if you have enough room in your boots, but it works very well.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I bought darn touch I appreciated guys for the feedback my feet didn’t get cold today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Love my darn tough socks. I also wear the thick over the calf wigwam socks when in get really cold.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I, along with the OP, am in S Ga. I dont beleive we have gotten out of the 30s more than a few times so far this season. I can wear merino wool socks and still have cold feet issues. It seems they get to a certain cold and stay there. When I pull my socks off when I get back home my bare feet are little ice blocks. Its just something I suffer through, although, the later in the season it becomes, I find myself suffer through it for shorter and shorter amounts of time. I will sit with cold feet longer in November than I will in January. 

I will likely be the only one here to say that all this hype of merino wool just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Sweaty feet....spray with antiperspirant first....makes a big difference.

Merino socks for sure. I've tired a few brands....all good. If you want thinner or heavier expedition weight....the REI brand is very good giving you options for thicker or thinner. 

Overall the Darn Toughs are a tighter merino weave than others....med weight sock....probably the best I've used in that weight.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

The DT mountaineering over the calf socks are my go to for cold....light liner under them.....refletix insole under that.

Those socks are nice n thick and snug(stay up)...


----------



## Coonhound40 (Nov 22, 2018)

Another thumbs up for Darn Tough, all their models are crazy comfy and durable. The wool is super dense and keeps its shape. I where them everyday now, my wife thinks I'm crazy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shwaggy (Jun 28, 2018)

Nothing beats Darn Tough. You can get more comfortable 100% merino, but it won't last that long, and you won't have any warranty.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the smartwool phd socks for active stuff like hiking, constantly moving, work, etc. But for sitting in cold the DT mountaineering is the best I have found. The smartwool mountaineering is not even close to the same thickness but they are awesome on winter hikes.


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought some, "Heat Holders", but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Darn tough over smart wool for sure. 
I also wear some of Lacrosse heavier wool socks
#1 thing is air space
I make sure my boots are big on me and this year I tried these injinji merino liner socks I bought from Amazon and they really helped out. I think it just kept the perspiration out of my toes.
https://www.amazon.com/Injinji-Line...361251&sr=8-20&keywords=injinji+toe+socks+men


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Just tried the Heat Holders on after a shower. I am wearing them now. I can't attest to them keeping foot warm but I can tell you fellers that these are by far the most amazingly soft socks I have ever worn.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

JDUB007 said:


> Darn tough over smart wool for sure.
> I also wear some of Lacrosse heavier wool socks
> #1 thing is air space
> I make sure my boots are big on me and this year I tried these injinji merino liner socks I bought from Amazon and they really helped out. I think it just kept the perspiration out of my toes.
> https://www.amazon.com/Injinji-Line...361251&sr=8-20&keywords=injinji+toe+socks+men


I used these injinji toe socks this year too. I like them a lot, like you said keeps the toes separated.


----------



## sethmac1 (Aug 15, 2014)

I use some thick wool work socks made by Dickies...picked two pair up at Ross for 7.99


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

X3 Smart Wool Socks
LFM


----------



## acitalianman13 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey could someone send me a link of the dark tough merino wool socks i should buy to stay warm thanks.


----------



## Beartraxx (Sep 22, 2018)

kballer1 said:


> Any high count merino wool socks are good but have found La Crosse Ice King boots are the answer to the end of cold feet, been using them since 1988. Have sat out in -20+ below for 3 to 4 hours & no cold feet.


+1 I've had the lacrosse ice kings for many years as well. Paired with wool socks, I never have cold feet.


----------



## Ptexpress513 (May 12, 2018)

Darn Toughs and Kenetreks are my favorite for western hunting/hiking intensive b/c I get specific thicknesses that work for me. If I'm back home in the Midwest whitetail/tree stand hunting any good smartwool or merino sock in my burly's usually keeps my toes toasty.


----------



## Nosajnh (Dec 11, 2018)

acitalianman13 said:


> Hey could someone send me a link of the dark tough merino wool socks i should buy to stay warm thanks.


I use the over the calf hunters and a base layer of the over the calf thin ski socks for tree stand or stalking. My feet sweat a lot and the base layer wicks the sweat away from the skin nice.

https://darntough.com/products/hunter-over-the-calf-extra-cushion?variant=30180653255

https://darntough.com/products/padded-over-the-calf-cushion?variant=30180606407


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

Darn tough are great socks. Many different levels of warmth/thickness to choose from.

Or if all else fails get a set of ice breaker boot blankets and a hand warmer and you can sit all day with nothing on your feet. I use my crocks but bare foot would work also.


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

I work with a guy that just finished the arrowhead 135 in Minnesota a couple weeks ago. It's an ultra marathon in ridiculous cold temps. We talked about his gear and he said he used possum hair socks from New Zealand. Not the possum like we have but one specific to over there. Apparently they have hollow hair like a polar bear. They blend the possum down with merino and he said they are way warmer than a straight merino especially if you sweat. He ran 135 miles over 2 days in -20 temps so I believe him.

I am going to get a pair and try them out. I usually run darn tough mountaineering weight over the calf and have been happy with them.

Here is the link to what he used if anyone is interested.

http://www.zpacks.com/accessories/possum_socks.shtml



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjduct (Aug 16, 2013)

I've tried them all... Farm2Feet are pretty good, as are Darn Tough... I'm liking these right now: https://www.farmtofeet.com/collecti...mountain_over_the_calf_medium_weight_camo_otc


----------



## alasj57 (Nov 7, 2017)

I think for me in the lower Midwest the wool socks works best for me


----------



## ChrisAU (Apr 8, 2016)

One ticket I discovered is Injinji toe socks for liners. I have thin liner type and a bit thicker wool type. They take up the space between your toes which as everyone knows, your toes get cold first. Keep them warmer for longer and you are in the money. I often pair them with a FL merino blend sock.


----------



## SE_Minn (Nov 24, 2014)

Gander Mountain merino wool socks if you can still find them. I have some that are 4-5 years old and still in great shape. SierraTradingPost still has some in medium and heavyweight. Heavyweights for $7 and mediums for $5.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I only wear Darn Tough.


----------



## Spikedmax (Dec 28, 2018)

Another Darn Tough groupie. No need to look anywhere else.


----------



## bcstillwaters (May 6, 2011)

I've been wearing the icebreaker hunt expedition socks for a few years and have no complaints.


----------



## BrewCrew (Dec 13, 2006)

Smartwool


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

Browning with merino wool are da bomb.... my cold weather boots are several sizes to big on purpose.


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

merino or smart wool. absolutely no cotton I have some wool blend carhart boot socks that are really warm and have held up great .


----------



## archery22 (Mar 1, 2003)

Darn Tough


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

So many of you like Darn Tough I would like to try them . Where is the best place to buy from , other than Amazon ? if this has already been asked sorry my bad .


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

cold finger said:


> So many of you like Darn Tough I would like to try them . Where is the best place to buy from , other than Amazon ? if this has already been asked sorry my bad .


If you buy from Amazon you can ship them back free of charge if they aren't as advertised, or with a small shipping fee if you simply decide you made a mistake buying them.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

ou guys say Darn Tough Socks but which one? going to their website is shows pages and pages of hunting socks plus others


If you have a local store, then you do not have to ship them anywhere and someones daughter or son will be happy cause they still have a job....

https://darntough.com/pages/find-a-store


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

Dafis said:


> ou guys say Darn Tough Socks but which one? going to their website is shows pages and pages of hunting socks plus others
> 
> 
> If you have a local store, then you do not have to ship them anywhere and someones daughter or son will be happy cause they still have a job....
> ...


If you don't have a local store that carries them then you can buy them from Amazon, and return them for free. Buying local is always GREAT! Glad you edited your post. :wink:


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

FreeMike said:


> If you don't have a local store that carries them then you can buy them from Amazon, and return them for free. Buying local is always GREAT! Glad you edited your post. :wink:


 Thank you for that post , I like buying local when possible especially from the mom & pop independent business owners whenever I can . They are sold at a little business near my hunting camp.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

www.thorlo.com


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

Kenetrek


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I used to always wear SmartWool, but gave Darn Tough a try this year and they are GREAT!!! I also like some of the compression socks from First Lite.


----------



## Frock460 (Aug 4, 2016)

First lite Merino are great


----------



## juljulia (Mar 9, 2020)

Wool socks are preferred. Wearing two pairs of socks will make you feel warmer. Another pair of my socks is compression recovery stocks for men, which helps blood circulation and relieve fatigue. In addition to keeping warm, it also effectively reduces the pressure on my legs.


----------



## StefenB (May 5, 2020)

Darn tough or smart wool but you should consider trying liner socks under your wool socks, even if you aren’t hiking and sweating too much the liners really help with moisture build up and will help keep your feet dryer and subsequently warmer


----------

